# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #211 (05/2018)



## PCGH_Carsten (27. März 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2018 ist online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, also dem 04. April 2018 am Kiosk und digital bereits ab dem 30. März um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!

Die Zufriedenheitsumfrage ist nach dem Survey-Monkey-Ausflug einstweilen wieder direkt hier in den Feedback-Thread integriert – auch dazu ist Feedback gern gesehen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (29. März 2018)

Super Heft wie Immer aber für das 5k-Special muss ich euch trotzdem Rügen!!
Warum macht ihr bei den Preisen uns so Rattenscharf auf mehr Pixel?


----------



## Palmdale (29. März 2018)

Grad wieder verschlungen, kam genau richtig vorm Osterwochenende. 

Was bleibt hängen? Multi-GPU ist so tot wie nie zuvor ohne Perspektive, 5k ist zum zocken sowas von deplaziert, Nvidia regiert die mobilen GPUs und Raff fällt zurecht vom Glauben ab . Aber auf mich will ja keiner hören und Zukunftssicher mit 8 Kernen? Nope, bis tatsächlich 8 Kerner (fürs alleinige Spielen, im Hintergrund Streaming etc. pp. ist was ganz anderes) im Mittel nennenswerte Vorteile bieten, sind die Nachfolger-Generationen schon erhältlich. Daher bleibt nur der Rat, im Hier und Jetzt zu kaufen, weshalb ich persönlich auch den 8700k wählte und NICHT den 7820x oder 1800X. 

Eine Angabe zur Größe von Windows-Installationen zum Thema "Neue Spiele gleich groß" hab ich weng vermisst (S. 108f). Denn neben der prozentualen Größe wäre die Entwicklung der absoluten Größe (so muss man selber rechnen )


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. März 2018)

Irgendwie musste ich doch beim Lesen der Seite "über die Redakteure" ein wenig schmunzeln:
Alle haben Probleme mit Windows 10 und finden es, gelinde gesagt, "wenig gelungen", aber fast alle Redakteure nutzen es dennoch. 

Seid ihr Masochisten oder OS-Hipster, die immer das Neueste vom Neuen verwenden? 

Neu ist halt nicht immer gut.
Ich meine, wegen der "gigantischen Vorteile durch DX12" oder ein einziges, gutes Spiel, das W10-only ist, tut man sich das doch normalerweise nicht an, sich mit fehlerhaften "Feature-Upgrades" rumärgern zu müssen, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. März 2018)

Windows 10 war anfangs wesentlich besser als sein Ruf. Nun, nach zwei "Fail"-Updates, hat die Praxis den Ruf überholt. Mein Windows-7-Key ist jedenfalls umgewandelt ... und ich warte, mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung durch Tweak-Tools, auf bessere Zeiten. Hoffentlich geht das Update 1803 mal wieder in die richtige Richtung.

Immerhin das Notebook meiner Holden haben wir erfolgreich auf Windows 7 "downgraded", denn unter 10 war's seit Anfang des Jahres unbenutzbar (Freezes nach unbestimmter Zeit, vmtl. wegen fehlerhafter Meltdown-Patches).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. März 2018)

Achja, inhaltlich habe ich auch noch was, und zwar zum Thema Spectre V2. Ich finde, ihr hättet wesentlich kritischer über Microsoft berichten sollen, denn
aktuell bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht, wie Microsoft mit der Sicherheitslücke "Spectre V2" (Branch Target Injection) umgeht.
Es gibt nur Patches für Skylake, Skylake X, Kaby Lake und Coffee Lake,  obwohl Intel für alle CPUs bis hinunter zu Sandy Bridge (sind sicher  noch viele CPUs davon unterwegs) Microcode-Updates veröffentlicht hat!

Microsoft hat sich außerdem dazu entschlossen, diese Updates nur für Windows 10 zu bringen!
Hallo?! Windows 7 und 8.1 befinden sich immer noch im extended-Support (für Sicherheitsupdates), also bitte schnell nachlegen!

Bei Linux hingegen alles total entspannt.
Wer das Paket "intel-microcode" installiert (und aktualisiert hat),  erhält den kompletten Schutz, den Intel anbietet (also bis runter zu  Sandy Bridge).

Die eingesetzte CPU ist noch älter? Kein Problem. Dann wird einfach ein neuerer Kernel mit Retpoline-Support installiert.

Eigentlich heißt dies, dass in sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen  eigentlich Microsoft-seitig nur Windows 10 mit mindestens Skylake-CPUs  (oder neuer) in Frage kommt.

Ich meine: Das kann doch nicht Euer ernst sein, Microsoft!

Wie seht ihr das?

Viele Grüße
Trefoil80


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2018)

"Die perfekte CPU für Sie" ...

... 7820X@4,7GHz@150W@Prime95 26.6 SmallFFTs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... bzw. irgendwann ein gebrauchter 7920X@4,5GHz für 400-500€.


----------



## PC-Jack (31. März 2018)

Hallo,

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Ausgabe 05-2018.
Besonders Interessieren mich die 2 "Wissen" Artikel zu Multithreading CPU Geschichte und zum Artikel Grundlagen der 3D Grafik.

Und vor allem die 5 Videos mit 35 Minuten Gesammtlänge, bin sehr gespannt.

PS: Das Sonderheft 01/2018 habe ich gleich mitbestellt bin sehr Gespannt.


----------



## MDJ (31. März 2018)

Ich finde das Diagramm über den Anpressdruck der Kühler auf Seite 72-73 sehr interessant. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ihr den Mugen 4 und Mugen 5 mit an Board habt. Wäre es da nicht möglich (und passend), den noch etwas mächtigeren (von Maßen her) Mugen MAX mit hinzuzufügen?  Oder ist es annehmbar, dass er in ungefähr dem selben Bereich liegt, wie der Mugen 4 & 5?

Besten Dank auch für die interessanten Berichte "_Simultane Rechenkünste_" und "_Immer dieser Netcode!_", sowie die umfangreichen Tests mit SLI/Crossfire


----------



## Homerclon (31. März 2018)

Das Video zur Sapphire Pulse: Ist auf der DVD das richtige Video, oder wurde versehentlich das Video, das man seit Anfang März auf der Webseite finden kann, auf die DVD gepackt?
Es hat mich doch sehr überrascht, das ich das Video schon kannte.


Zum CPU-Kühlertest: In der 03/18 hattet ihr die Auswirkung der Bauweise des CPU-Kühlers auf die Spannungswandler, RAM und der Gehäuseinnentemperatur getestet.  Daher frage ich mich, weshalb dies nicht in die Testmethode für CPU-Kühler aufgenommen wurde. Wie man dem Artikel aus der 03/18 entnehmen konnte, gibt es auch bei gleicher Bauweise (Tower oder Top-Down) Unterschiede abseits der CPU-Kühlleistung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2018)

MDJ schrieb:


> Ich finde das Diagramm über den Anpressdruck der Kühler auf Seite 72-73 sehr interessant. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ihr den Mugen 4 und Mugen 5 mit an Board habt. Wäre es da nicht möglich (und passend), den noch etwas mächtigeren (von Maßen her) Mugen MAX mit hinzuzufügen?  Oder ist es annehmbar, dass er in ungefähr dem selben Bereich liegt, wie der Mugen 4 & 5?
> 
> Besten Dank auch für die interessanten Berichte "_Simultane Rechenkünste_" und "_Immer dieser Netcode!_", sowie die umfangreichen Tests mit SLI/Crossfire



Vom Mugen Max habe ich nur ein altes Sample aus der vor-Skylake-Zeit, das nicht mehr dem heutigen Stand entsprechen dürfte. Prinzipiell nutzt der Kühler aber das gleiche Halterungssystem wie Mugen 4, Ninja 4 und Fuma. Der Mugen 5 hat eine überarbeitete, neuere Halterung.




Homerclon schrieb:


> Das Video zur Sapphire Pulse: Ist auf der DVD das richtige Video, oder wurde versehentlich das Video, das man seit Anfang März auf der Webseite finden kann, auf die DVD gepackt?
> Es hat mich doch sehr überrascht, das ich das Video schon kannte.
> 
> 
> Zum CPU-Kühlertest: In der 03/18 hattet ihr die Auswirkung der Bauweise des CPU-Kühlers auf die Spannungswandler, RAM und der Gehäuseinnentemperatur getestet.  Daher frage ich mich, weshalb dies nicht in die Testmethode für CPU-Kühler aufgenommen wurde. Wie man dem Artikel aus der 03/18 entnehmen konnte, gibt es auch bei gleicher Bauweise (Tower oder Top-Down) Unterschiede abseits der CPU-Kühlleistung.



In der 03/18 hatten wir einen aufwendigen Praxistest, in dem letztlich nur dieser eine Aspekt für vier Kühler gemessen wurde. Für jeden Teilnehmer eines Kühler-Vergleichstest ist dieser Aufwand leider nicht zu bewältigen. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit versucht, ähnliche Messungen auf dem regulären Kühler-Testsystem durchzuführen, konnte aber nie die für reguläre Kühlertest nötige Reproduzierbarkeit auch über Jahre hinweg erreichen. Da die Spannungswandlerposition auf unserer Sockel-2011-Plattform sich zudem von den typischen Sockel-1151- und -AM4-Systemen unterscheidet, war auch die Übertragbarkeit der spärlichen Messergebnisse fraglich.
Für das nächste Test-Mainboard sind integrierte Spannungswandler-Temperatursensoren definitiv Pflicht, aber im Moment scheue ich einen Wechsel nur wegen dieser Zusatzinformation. Für das aktuelle System existieren mittlerweile Vergleichswerte aus bald vier Jahren Kühler-, Kompaktwasserkühlungs-, Wasserkühler- und Wasserkühlungs-Kits-Tests – das wirft man ungern über Bord. Umgekehrt hat Stephan ja in Ausgabe 03 gezeigt, dass die Gehäuselüftung für die Spannungswandler viel wichtiger ist (ebenso wie meinen Mainboard-Tests zu Folge die Wahl der Platine) als die Unterschiede zwischen ähnlich aufgebauten CPU-Kühlern.


----------



## PC-Jack (1. April 2018)

Torsten, wird es ein Promo- Video dieser Ausgabe geben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2018)

Ja, in Kürze. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Nekrodamus (7. April 2018)

Ich war doch ein wenig verblüfft über Euer Fazit zu den CPUs bis 200 Euro, denn bis auf Crysis, wo sich der 1600X und der 8400 in etwa auf Augenhöhe befinden, deklassiert der Intel den AMD bei den anderen getesteten Spielen stets deutlich. Alternative Fakten? 

Und nein, die nicht wahrnehmbaren Labor-Percentile interessieren mich nicht und irgend ein Fan-Boy bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Homerclon (7. April 2018)

Im Artikel wird doch erklärt das die Frameverteilung (Frametime-Analyse) der Grund für das Fazit zugunsten des 1600X ist.
Die höchsten FPS bringen nichts, wenn diese völlig ungleichmäßig ausgegeben werden (auch wenn der 8400 ggü. dem 1600X in diesem Punkt nur geringfügig zurückliegt).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2018)

Ja, das ist ganz wichtig. "Nicht wahrnehmbare Labor-Percentile" gibt es nicht – die Perzentile zeigen, wie es um die gefühlte Leistung, während man durch die Spielwelt navigiert, steht. Wie wir in vorhergehenden Artikeln zu Grafikkarten bereits schrieben, ist ein daraus errechenbarer Geschmeidigkeitsindex eigentlich noch aussagekräftiger als ein üblicher, auf Durchschnittswerten basierender. Der i5-8400 ist dennoch eine sehr potente CPU und empfehlenswert, daran gibts' nichts zu rütteln.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Nekrodamus (8. April 2018)

Ist das tatsächlich spürbar? Klar, man kann gefühlte Werte schlecht belegen, aber mir fällt es einfach schwer zu glauben, dass ich bei 60 fps bzw. hz Schwankungen im Millisekundenbereich wahrnehmen kann.

Was ich mich schon länger frage ist, ob diese feinen Schwankungen nicht durch das Testen im CPU-Limit zu sehr betont werden oder vielleicht sogar nur dort auftreten. Als 08/15-Spieler befinde ich mich ja regelmäßig im GPU-Limit und der Prozessor läuft nur seltenst bis nie an seiner Leistungsgrenze.

Natürlich gibt es Spiele und Kombinationen von Komponenten, die zwischen CPU- und GPU-Limit wechseln und haben parallel laufende Anwendungen wie z.B. Streaming einen gehörigen Einfluss darauf. Aber das sind doch wohl eher Einzelschicksale. 

Wenn also in einem Spiel die min. fps einer CPU "immer" über den max. fps einer GPU liegen, kommt dann von den Leistungseinbrüchen des Prozessors noch irgend etwas beim Spieler an? (Und könnte man das überhaupt messen?)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. April 2018)

Klar, wenn deine Grafikkarte nur langsam genug ist, kommt vom CPU-Limit nichts spürbares mehr bei dir an – übertrieben gesagt. Wir testen in diesem Fall aber CPUs, was bedeutet, dass wir das Grafiklimit so weit wie möglich in den Hintergrund schieben. 

Das machen wir ja nicht zum Spaß, sondern aus dem Grund, dass wir CPUs bewerten wollen - die im Durchschnitt eine längere Halbwertszeit/Nutzungsdauer als Grafikkarten haben. Kommt die nächste Generation Grafikkarten heraus und jemand kauft ein High-End-Modell, dürfte das dann geschätzt so 20-30 Prozent über dem Leistungsniveau heutiger Karten derselben Kategorie liegen. Da CPUs aber langsamer veralten, kauft derjenige vielleicht in zwei Jahren wieder eine neue High-End-Karte mit erneut 20-30 Prozent mehr Leistung. Dann hat seine CPU 44 bis 69 Prozent mehr Grafikleistung zur Verfügung (und zu befeuern) als wir heute. Da werden eventuelle Defizite dann auch in weniger „künstlichen“ Szenarien sicht- und fühlbar(er).


----------



## Rocketeer67 (10. April 2018)

Ich hätte es gut gefunden bei Vergleichtests auch mal etwas weiter zun gehen. Wenn ich lese, dass der 2066 nur etwas für Enthusiasten ist wäre es doch auch angebracht dort mal den I9-7980XE oder den i9-7960 mit heran zu ziehen. Beim aktuellen Coffe Lake ist nunmal leider bei 6 Kernen Schluß, danach geht dann im Consumerbereich nur noch der 2066 oder alternativ (?) AMD. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die jeweiligen Spitzenprodukte der einzelnen Generationen zueinander stellen. Mit und ohne OC. Letztlich wäre das mal interessant. 

Zum Thema CPU-/GPU-Limit könnte ich mir auch mal etwas mehr Info's vorstellen. Welche Kombinationen sind denn TOP oder "passt noch so" oder wo schlägt jeweils die Bremse zu, was macht keinen Sinn mehr ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. April 2018)

Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Zum Thema CPU-/GPU-Limit könnte ich mir auch mal etwas mehr Info's vorstellen. Welche Kombinationen sind denn TOP oder "passt noch so" oder wo schlägt jeweils die Bremse zu, was macht keinen Sinn mehr ...



Die gar nicht so alte Ausgabe 11/2017 enthält einige Artikel, die deine Wünsche befriedigen: PCGH 11/2017 (#205) im Handel: CPU-Giganten Threadripper & i9-7980XE, OC-Special Ryzen 5/7 & Core i7, CPU-/GPU-Limit erkennen, Reaktionszeittest bei 33 LCDs, Pimp my PC 2017 u.v.m. DVD-Ausgabe mit 2 Vollversionen

OC-Special mit beliebten CPUs und Limits erkennen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rocketeer67 (10. April 2018)

Danke für den Tipp. Da ich erst neu als Abonennt bin kannte ich die Ausgabe noch nicht.


----------



## pizzazz (13. April 2018)

Und welche Inhalte der #PCGH211 Ausgabe 05/2018 haben Ihnen NICHT gefallen?Tja, wenn 2 mal obendrüber dick und fett  VOLLVERSION steht und  die Beschreibung durchgehend von ZWEI SPIELERN spricht, man dann aber verwundert ganz unten in der Beschreibung liest "...Dadurch kann aber nur die Offline-Kam*pagne gestartet werden" und einem klar wird, dass kein Key dabei ist, der diese Version zu einer echten VOLLVERSION macht.
Das Wörtchen VOLL lässt sich weder steigern, noch kann darin etwas fehlen. In Eurer VOLLVERSION fehlt aber die Hälfte des Spiels. Eure VOLLVERSION ist ergo nur eine HALBVOLLVERSION. Auf amazon  hingegen (Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Frozen Synapse - [PC/Mac])  findet man für etwa den gleichen Preis eine Version des Spiels, die nicht nur einen, sondern gleich zwei Keys enthält, damit eine DOPPELTVOLLVERSION ist, womit man dort 400% von dem bekommt, was ihr so VOLLVERSION nennt.


----------



## MDJ (18. April 2018)

Habe nochmal zwei Fragen zu dem Bericht "Skylakegate - Teil 3". 
Auf Seite 75 zeigt ihr oben rechts ein Bild, einer durchgebogenen Backplate, mit der Aussage: "_Gut zu sehen: Die hervorstehenden Schraubenspitzen_".
Wollte mal fragen, auf was genau ihr euch dabei bezieht? Die Schraube ist verschraubt, selbst wenn die Backplate sich verbiegt, ragt sie dadurch nicht weiter aus der Platte heraus. Sie muss also ab Werk schon diesen Zustand gehabt haben. Oder bezieht ihr das auf die euch vorliegende Backplate, die in der Isolierungsschicht die tiefen Schraubenabdrücke hat, welche diese herausragenden Schrauben hinterlassen haben? In dem Fall habe ich es falsch verstanden 

Meine zweite Frage bezieht sich auf die Backplate selbst, die auf dem Bild mit dem Lineal zu sehen ist:
Ich habe hier ein mITX-Board von Asus (Z170). Die Backplate ist auch etwas gebogen, wenn auch nicht so stark wie auf dem Bild. Sogar die Schraube ragt ab Werk genau so weit raus wie auf eurem Bild 
Daher wollte ich euch meine Erfahrung mitteilen.
Allerdings habe ich da keinen dauerhaften Kühler drauf, nur zu testzwecken ab und an für paar Tage oder wenige Wochen. Natürlich kann da vielleicht schon eine kurzzeitige Last ausreichen, um sie dauerhaft zu verformen. Dennoch wundert es mich etwas. Habt ihr die Möglichkeit, da mal generell paar Boards zu überprüfen, die auch weniger Zeit im Betrieb waren, oder noch frisch aus der Verpackung kommen?
Hintergrund: Ich habe seit kurzem noch ein AMD-System hier stehen, ein mITX-Board von MSI, wo der 2200G drauf sitzt, zusammen mit dem original AMD-Boxed der dabei war, zusammen mit der original Board-Backplate verschraubt. Und diese Backplate ist ebenfalls minimal gebogen, was ja eigentlich von der Kraft des Boxed nicht sein dürfte. Entweder haben manche Backplates ab Werk schon eine leichte Biegung, oder es geht einfacher als man denkt. Was auch bedeutend würde, dass eine Backplate auch bei normalen Kühlern, mit wenig Anpresskraft, auf Dauer verbiegen könnte / würde.
Ich habe hier noch ein Z370-System hier stehen, wo ein Brocken 3 drauf sitzt, da werde ich die Tage mal sehen, wie die Backplate aussieht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. April 2018)

MDJ schrieb:


> Habe nochmal zwei Fragen zu dem Bericht "Skylakegate - Teil 3".
> Auf Seite 75 zeigt ihr oben rechts ein Bild, einer durchgebogenen Backplate, mit der Aussage: "_Gut zu sehen: Die hervorstehenden Schraubenspitzen_".
> Wollte mal fragen, auf was genau ihr euch dabei bezieht? Die Schraube ist verschraubt, selbst wenn die Backplate sich verbiegt, ragt sie dadurch nicht weiter aus der Platte heraus. Sie muss also ab Werk schon diesen Zustand gehabt haben. Oder bezieht ihr das auf die euch vorliegende Backplate, die in der Isolierungsschicht die tiefen Schraubenabdrücke hat, welche diese herausragenden Schrauben hinterlassen haben? In dem Fall habe ich es falsch verstanden
> 
> ...



Ich wusste, dass es Verwechslungen wegen (Kühler-)"Backplate" und (Sockel-)"Backplate" geben würde, habe aber keine bessere Beschreibung gefunden. 
Das Schraubenspitzen-Bild soll verdeutlichen, dass die Sockelverstärkung nur in der Mitte eben/flach ist und es einen erheblichen Höhenunterschied macht, ob eine Kühlerhalterung auf dieser Ebene oder auf den Vorsprüngen aufliegt. Das die gleichen Schrauben auch einen Abdruck in der Isolierung hinterlassen haben, ist schadenstechnisch egal, aber es war eine eindeutige Spur für eine vorangegangene Fehlmontage.

Eine gewisse Biegung der Sockel-Backplate ist übrigens normal. Ich habe ein halbes Dutzend Intel-Mainboards, auch ältere mit Sockel 1150 und 1155 geprüft und alle waren gekrümmt. Aber maximal halb so stark wie das ausgefallene Leser-Mainboard und die Werks-Wölbung war in allen Fällen ein konstanter Bogen. Beim beschädigten Mainboard sieht man dagegen Ansätze eines Knicks ungefähr bei 2/3 der Sockelbreite, in Richtung des Endes mit nur einer Befestigungsschraube verschoben.

Bei AMD-Retentionmodulen sind mir dagegen noch keine Verformungen aufgefallen. Typischerweise sind die Backplates hier am Rand gekantet, was nur mit (ehemals) planen Blechen funktioniert. Ich habe sie mir aber zugegebenermaßen nie mit montiertem Boxed-Kühler angesehen – möglich, dass eine gewisse Biegung seitens AMD vorgesehen ist. Auch Intels Boxed-Kühler mit Push-Pins verformen die Platine leicht, hier dient die Elastizität des PCBs als Federelement.


----------



## MDJ (19. April 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass es Verwechslungen wegen (Kühler-)"Backplate" und (Sockel-)"Backplate" geben würde, habe aber keine bessere Beschreibung gefunden.
> Das Schraubenspitzen-Bild soll verdeutlichen, dass die Sockelverstärkung nur in der Mitte eben/flach ist und es einen erheblichen Höhenunterschied macht, ob eine Kühlerhalterung auf dieser Ebene oder auf den Vorsprüngen aufliegt. Das die gleichen Schrauben auch einen Abdruck in der Isolierung hinterlassen haben, ist schadenstechnisch egal, aber es war eine eindeutige Spur für eine vorangegangene Fehlmontage.
> 
> Eine gewisse Biegung der Sockel-Backplate ist übrigens normal. Ich habe ein halbes Dutzend Intel-Mainboards, auch ältere mit Sockel 1150 und 1155 geprüft und alle waren gekrümmt. Aber maximal halb so stark wie das ausgefallene Leser-Mainboard und die Werks-Wölbung war in allen Fällen ein konstanter Bogen. Beim beschädigten Mainboard sieht man dagegen Ansätze eines Knicks ungefähr bei 2/3 der Sockelbreite, in Richtung des Endes mit nur einer Befestigungsschraube verschoben.
> ...


Stimmt, dass mit der Schraube und dem „Knick“ in der Sockel-Backplate erklärt sich dann von allein. Dann hatte ich das tatsächlich etwas durcheinander geworfen  Danke nochmal für die Erläuterung und Rückmeldung


----------



## Thaodan (26. April 2018)

pizzazz schrieb:


> *Und welche Inhalte der #PCGH211 Ausgabe 05/2018 haben Ihnen NICHT gefallen?*
> 
> Tja, wenn 2 mal obendrüber dick und fett  VOLLVERSION steht und  die Beschreibung durchgehend von ZWEI SPIELERN spricht, man dann aber verwundert ganz unten in der Beschreibung liest "...Dadurch kann aber nur die Offline-Kam*pagne gestartet werden" und einem klar wird, dass kein Key dabei ist, der diese Version zu einer echten VOLLVERSION macht.
> Das Wörtchen VOLL lässt sich weder steigern, noch kann darin etwas fehlen. In Eurer VOLLVERSION fehlt aber die Hälfte des Spiels. Eure VOLLVERSION ist ergo nur eine HALBVOLLVERSION. Auf amazon  hingegen (Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Frozen Synapse - [PC/Mac])  findet man für etwa den gleichen Preis eine Version des Spiels, die nicht nur einen, sondern gleich zwei Keys enthält, damit eine DOPPELTVOLLVERSION ist, womit man dort 400% von dem bekommt, was ihr so VOLLVERSION nennt.



Habe das gleiche Problem gerade.Ich habe auf Steam gesehen es wird Windows/macOS/Linux unterstüzt aber nur die
 Windows Version ist auf der DvD. Fühle mich leicht verarscht. Ist es möglich wenigstens für die beschnittene Version die Datein für die anderen
Plattformen zu bekommen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #212 (06/2018)*

Wie immer ein gutes Magazin Lediglich zwei "Beschwerden": 1. Mir fehlte bei den CPU-Kühlern der Matterhorn white/blacK Rev. C und der Macho X2. Wobei ich davon ausgehe, das genannte Kühler einen ähnlichen Anpressdruck ausüben, wie ihre Schwestermodelle. 2. Leider beim Gehäusetest wieder mal kein InWin. Wie auch im letzten Netzteiltest, mir ein SuperFlower fehlte 
Gruß T.

Edit: Sorry, ich bezog mich auf 5.2018.  Ausgabe 6 habe ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. April 2018)

Hab's mal verschoben


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. April 2018)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hab's mal verschoben



Vielen Dank.
Gruß T.


----------



## wolflux (28. April 2018)

Diesmal finde ich alle Themen interressant, das ist der Moment, der alle 12 Jahresausgaben zum Schnäpchen werden läßt.
Danke Leute


----------

